# "Love is in The Air" by Nireyna



## Nireyna (Feb 18, 2009)

FACE:
- Smashbox, Photofinish Foundation;
- Atelier, Liquid Concealer (FLWA0);
- Atelier, Foundation (1NB+4NB);
- Atelier, Shim. FOundation (FLV1);
- Atelier, Cream Concealer (C/C2Y);
- Atelier, HD Powder;
- Atelir, e/s (Med.Brown);
- Atelier, e/s (Peach);

BROWS:
- Atelier, e/s (PR40);

EYES:
- Lumene, e/s Base;
- LaCordi, Eye Pencil (Brown);
- Atelier, Pearl Powder (Black/Orange, PP21);
- Atelier, e/s (Ivore Or);
- Atelier, e/s (Aurore);
- Atelier, e/s (Ivore Lair);
- Atelier, e/s (Deep Purple);
- Atelier, e/s (Clear Pink);
- Atelier, e/s (Black);
- Atelier, Cake Eyeliner (Black);
- Loreal, Vollumissime x4 Waterproof Mascara (Black);

LIPS:
- MAC, Lip Gloss (C-Thru);
- Peggy-Sage, Lipstick (Pink);
- NYX, Lip Gloss (Clear);


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Amazing Look!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 18, 2009)

Gorgeous,very Inspirational!!


----------



## nico (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow! What a talent you have


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy crank that's gorgeous.


----------



## LilLatnLdy (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow that look rocks!!!


----------



## fintia (Feb 18, 2009)

Amazing as always..


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 18, 2009)

girl, you really have some mad ass talent.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 18, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!  You are hella talented!


----------



## rosasola1 (Feb 18, 2009)

how did u do that?!?!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 18, 2009)

So creative!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Marijka (Feb 18, 2009)

Great look! Very creative and innovative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I´m also interested in how did You do that?


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 18, 2009)

That's gorgeous!!! And you are so beautiful


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 18, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! That is just amazing how you get that clean, crisp space between the colors like that -DAMN and WOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've asked this in a past post of yours, but I don't recall that you answered...may not have noticed it..

Where do you get your Atelier e/s's?  I've tried googling and can't seem to find anything on the brand.
-Any help would be greatly appreciated.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks in advance.


----------



## leenybeeny (Feb 18, 2009)

That is so amazing, I just swore several times.  WOW.  *bleeping* FANTASTIC.


----------



## elongreach (Feb 18, 2009)

You are very talented!  I really love it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 18, 2009)

super creative


----------



## Rudyru (Feb 18, 2009)

Girl, you make creasing work!


----------



## aziza (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow...the eye looks almost airbrushed! And the skin is amazing!


----------



## joey444 (Feb 18, 2009)

Gorgeous, gorgeous look!!  Amazing talent!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Feb 18, 2009)

Stunning, your lines are always so clean and crisp! Beautiful colours too ♥


----------



## Brie (Feb 18, 2009)

This is too stunning!!!!


----------



## pyxystixx (Feb 18, 2009)

You never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Nireyna (Feb 19, 2009)

YouTube - Atelier-A p.1
here 4 part about where and how you can buy it


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 19, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW gorgeous! and u are so beautiful u look a little like taylor swift!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 19, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## piN.up (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG I love the colors and this shape is GORGEOUS


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 19, 2009)

ok i just fell out of my chair.  this is the very best look I have seen so far.  That is pure art.  I only wish I could come remotely close to this in my skills.  Gorgeous


----------



## suthrnblueblood (Feb 19, 2009)

Very very nice!  I've not seen the crease done like that before, and I LOVES it!!


----------



## KissMeKissMe (Feb 19, 2009)

gorgeous, both you and the makeup


----------



## nongoma (Feb 19, 2009)

Girl you were in the front of line when God was giving out make-up talents....WHERE WAS I?!!? 

WOW. you. are. on. point!


----------



## devin (Feb 19, 2009)

This is absolutely beautiful!! So creative and gorgeous!!


----------



## Nireyna (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you all VERY MUCH!!!!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 21, 2009)

wow this is absolutely STUNNING, how did you do that awesome crease?!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 21, 2009)

I love seeing original work & this is it.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow!  Just wow!  Loves it.


----------



## Geraldine (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm in loooove with this look. I want to try it one of these days.


----------



## Margolicious (Feb 22, 2009)

this is an incredible look. very creative and stunning. i love the earings


----------



## QueenEmB (Feb 22, 2009)

Cute look
xoxo


----------



## Human_Behaviour (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh wow, what a cool idea, I love the white line that breaks the shadows!


----------



## kyoto (Mar 8, 2009)

Girl you are talented and that is beautiful.


----------



## DevinGirl (May 18, 2009)

*I don't even know what to say...this is incredible.  I just watched your YouTube video for this look.  I will say...I wasn't completely intimidated until you started using that TINY lining brush LOL.  You are truly & wonderfully talented.  I am jealous.  *


----------



## Tahti (May 18, 2009)

OMG this is amazing!! I have to try this out now. <3 skills!


----------



## Lovelynuts (Aug 20, 2009)

This is art. Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## holly1222 (Aug 20, 2009)

Absolutely amazing.............


----------



## ShockBunnie (Aug 20, 2009)

Holyyy.

SHINOLA!! 

looooove


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 20, 2009)

That is AMAZING! I so wanna try this!


----------



## Adidi (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!! this is what I call "cut the crese"


----------



## ashleyavocado (Aug 21, 2009)

this is such a gorgeous look, i love it so much! you have tremendous skill.


----------



## LASHionista (Aug 23, 2009)

girl this is ART! stunning!


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd love to be able to do that....line, in the crease where there's no color. That looks wicked sexy!!


----------



## Sanne (Aug 23, 2009)

wowwww, this is amazing!!


----------

